# Pat Morita



## terryl965

He was a fine actor, I love Happy days with him and all the Karate Kids movies, may he rest in peace.
Terry


----------



## KenpoTess

He will be missed.

:asian:


----------



## Lisa

. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324

Mr.Morita 
Rest in Peace Sir!
and Thank-you for the wonderful movies you made Sir! :asian:


----------



## Gemini

. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress

.:asian:


----------



## Xequat

.


----------



## Cryozombie

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

. :asian:


----------



## Ping898

. :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman

.


----------



## shesulsa

. :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

He was my favorite actor in the "Karate Kid" movies.  Rest in peace.  You will not be forgotten.

.  :asian:

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/11/25/entertainment/main1075654.shtml

We were just watching a movie with him yesterday morning! I passed him once in Monterey, CA, as he was heading into a restaurant and we were leaving. What a shame.

.


----------



## phlaw

R.I.P. Mr. Miyagi.  

Your movie started my journey into the martial arts and you will be missed.


----------



## bdparsons

.:asian:


----------



## MJS

.:asian:


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Oh, my goodness. I can't believe it. YES, he will be missed.

:asian:


----------



## Brother John

I have relatives that used to live near Mr. Morita. They said that on the few times they'd come into contact with him he was nothing less than (in my aunts words)
"A personable gentleman".
The excellence he achieved in displaying the crux of the peaceful, wise yet strong Karate sensei did a GREAT service to the martial arts as a whole.


He'll be missed.
Your Brother
John


----------



## BlueDragon1981

R.I.P Pat Morita 

http://channels.isp.netscape.com/ne....htm&sc=1402&floc=isp-20&related=off&from=ent


----------



## Rick Wade

Rest in Peace Big Guy.

V/R

Rick


----------



## jfarnsworth

.


----------



## Shodan

.:asian:


----------



## Shaolinwind

terryl965 said:
			
		

> He was a fine actor, I love Happy days with him and all the Karate Kids movies, may he rest in peace.
> Terry


 
Pat Morita's dead?  :wah:


----------



## kelly keltner

.


----------



## MartialIntent

Undoubtedly had a role in portraying the intelligent side of the martial arts. Pat Morita, you will be missed!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

phlaw said:
			
		

> R.I.P. Mr. Miyagi.
> 
> Your movie started my journey into the martial arts and you will be missed.


 
I think he started a lot of journeys in the martial arts. His Mr. Miyagi is the ideal, IMO, of the karate master as person of character and integrity. He also had a wide range as an actor - he could do serious just as easily and well as he did comedy.


----------



## Drac

R.I.P..I wonder how many people he led to the Martial Arts because of his movies??


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans

The Karate Kid series had a lot of good lessons regarding spirituality.

Goodbye Mr. Miyagi...


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Swordlady

Drac said:
			
		

> R.I.P..I wonder how many people he led to the Martial Arts because of his movies??



I know he inspired my youngest brother and I to pursue martial arts when we were kids.

R.I.P., Mr. Morita.  And thank you for your positive contribution to the martial art community.


----------



## Marvin

.


----------



## MA-Caver

"Walk on right side of road... safe. Walk on left side of road...safe. Walk in middle of road... sooner or later... "_sqqqiisssh_" like grape."

The man helped quite a bit with eliminating the asian stereotyping, and he also helped continue the awareness of MA. He even did a stint on Happy Days (as Arnold) where he was a "Karate" instructor. 

A fine actor and a great human being. 

.:asian:


----------



## Seig

.:asian:


----------



## searcher

.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK

:asian:


----------



## celtic bhoy

.:asian:


----------



## kempomama

Just read an interesting editorial about Mr. Pat Morita at [URL="http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/29/opinion/29tue4.html"]http://www.nytimes.com/2005/11/29/opinion/29tue4.html[/URL]

To honor his memory, I plan to watch "Only the Brave. Description at [URL="http://www.sdaff.org/festival/program_desc.php?program_id=54"]http://www.sdaff.org/festival/program_desc.php?program_id=54[/URL]

I had the honor of meeting Mr. Morita when I worked at a restaurant in California. I tried to place him at a secluded table so that he would have privacy. However, he was meeting a friend and asked to be seated in the center of the room. 

Yes, he was bothered by a lot of fans during his meal but he seemed to handle the intrusions with dignity.

Here's to Mr. Morita- A true gentleman and a true American!! :asian:


----------

